# Line Voltage Thermostat How many baseboards can I connect?



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

If the question is about how many heaters can be controlled by one heater control/thermostat, I'd say only one. However, you could go to a contactor set up to manage multiple heaters under the control of one controller/thermostat.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

ever hear of something called a contactor?
using these will also open you up to whole range of other t-stat/control choices as well.


----------



## coswald (Nov 11, 2008)

BryanMD said:


> ever hear of something called a contactor?
> using these will also open you up to whole range of other t-stat/control choices as well.


 
Thanks I'll look into it. A relay, yes this should work. A little more info would be helpful. Never used one.


----------



## coswald (Nov 11, 2008)

So I could use something like this? This would go after my breaker and before the thermostat? And I could use a regular 24 volt thermostat? How does this work? I mean do this automatically change the voltage control to the low voltage or do you need a special one for heating?

*45EG20AF Furnas 45EG20AF 2 Pole Contactor 120V 30 Amp*


*Siemens 45EG20AG Furnas Contactor 30A 2 Pole 240V Coil *


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

That link doesn't work, try this one: http://www.allthermalcontrols.com/product3805.html


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

The contactor I am thinking about is more commonly used in high draw lighting circuits and to manage the feeds to commercial cooking equipment. Their current draw is low, but they can manage high amperage loads. The controller/thermostat would be used to control the contactor.


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> That link doesn't work, try this one: http://www.allthermalcontrols.com/product3805.html


I didn't see this post before I posted mine. One of those little jewels for each heater would do the trick.

Excellent.


----------



## coswald (Nov 11, 2008)

waco said:


> One of those little jewels for each heater would do the trick.
> 
> Thanks so far guys, you've been helpful. One more question.
> 
> ...


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Don't make it more complicated than it needs to be.

Use a power relay with a 24V coil.
Tap off one leg of your 240V (30A?) power circuit to feed a 24V Transformer.
Run this through a basic (or complicated) t-stat and back to the coil on your relay.
Done.

The X-Former and relay can all fit neatly in one J box.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

coswald said:


> I should probably know this, but you know how line voltage thermostat is rated at 22amps, or that's what most say.
> 
> Now when you have baseboard heaters maxed out on a double pole 30amp breaker at 24 amps, 80% load as they say not to go over.
> 
> Will I need to thermostats? Since the thermostat is only 22 amps? You see my problem, the place is only 700 square feet and I only want one thermostat. I have a single pole, but that shouldn't matter, the double poles say 22amps also. Any help with this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


 
Could you possibly use an electric heat relay like the White Rogers 24A01G-3 or one of Honeywell R84 Series? I don’t know if MiniVector [Chatham Brass Co.] is around anymore, but their model 50240 used to be a nice one as well.
The White Rogers is enclosed with pre-wired, silent 25A double-pole relays and a 24V transformer. You can wire several of these electric heat relays to the same 24V tstat if you need several circuits to split up the loads to keep wattages down. As I recall, some of the Honeywell models required a separate transformer, so were not as convenient to install. You can sometimes use the relays as a single line break to double the connected wattage. Either way, you may need to install locks on the circuit breakers to comply with the 424-19, depending on your installation conditions.


----------



## coswald (Nov 11, 2008)

I wanted to thank you guys for all your help on this subject. I know how I should go about this now. 

Thanks again :thumbsup:


----------

